# Company setup for wife



## ozenalp (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello all,

We live in Dubai and I would like to setup a small ecommerce business for my wife. I've gone through many information which suggest I need to form an LLC to sell something in Dubai - which is not convenient. 

Can FZ (free zone) companies do ecommerce sales in Dubai/UAE? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

ozenalp said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We live in Dubai and I would like to setup a small ecommerce business for my wife. I've gone through many information which suggest I need to form an LLC to sell something in Dubai - which is not convenient.
> 
> ...


Yes, FZE companies can do business in Dubai. You can even use a freezone outside of Dubai and still do business within Dubai, provided you set it up correctly. One of the best is Fujairah Freezone as they have no requirement for you to take physical office space, and the rates are pretty cheap compared to others like DMCC. 

The process to get setup can be a little daunting, recommend speaking to companies like Virtuzone or Creative Zone who can help you avoid a lot of the hassle. It'll cost you around 3,000-5,000 to use their services but they wrap that up into the cost of the package and can offer instalments as well.


----------



## ozenalp (Mar 29, 2018)

Winks13 said:


> Yes, FZE companies can do business in Dubai. You can even use a freezone outside of Dubai and still do business within Dubai, provided you set it up correctly. One of the best is Fujairah Freezone as they have no requirement for you to take physical office space, and the rates are pretty cheap compared to others like DMCC.
> 
> The process to get setup can be a little daunting, recommend speaking to companies like Virtuzone or Creative Zone who can help you avoid a lot of the hassle. It'll cost you around 3,000-5,000 to use their services but they wrap that up into the cost of the package and can offer instalments as well.



Thanks a lot for the prompt response mate. Great news. Will check out your recommendations.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Winks13 said:


> Yes, FZE companies can do business in Dubai. You can even use a freezone outside of Dubai and still do business within Dubai, provided you set it up correctly. One of the best is Fujairah Freezone as they have no requirement for you to take physical office space, and the rates are pretty cheap compared to others like DMCC.
> 
> The process to get setup can be a little daunting, recommend speaking to companies like Virtuzone or Creative Zone who can help you avoid a lot of the hassle. It'll cost you around 3,000-5,000 to use their services but they wrap that up into the cost of the package and can offer instalments as well.


Virtuzone and Creative Zone were reselling wrapped up FZE license in Creative City Fujairah. It is better to approach them directly, they have office in dubai.


----------



## Hya (Apr 25, 2018)

*How about loans for starting up a business?*

Can anyone help me with the information on bank loans for starting up a small business? We (my husband and me) have some business plans, since we are expats we are not familiar with the banking process here, whether they would entertain loans to expats for running a firm? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Hya said:


> Can anyone help me with the information on bank loans for starting up a small business? We (my husband and me) have some business plans, since we are expats we are not familiar with the banking process here, whether they would entertain loans to expats for running a firm?
> 
> Thanks in advance


loans to SMEs without any track record is extremely difficult. in fact, these days I hear that even opening a bank account is not the most easy for SMEs.


----------



## Hya (Apr 25, 2018)

rsinner said:


> loans to SMEs without any track record is extremely difficult. in fact, these days I hear that even opening a bank account is not the most easy for SMEs.


Thank you @rsinner for reply to my query. much appreciated


----------



## abdulkaddir (Apr 19, 2018)

All of your quires can be solved by a PRO agent. You can consult them with all the legal matters which you need to know regarding business setup in FZE or the bank account information you need. Just search any of the reputed agency and you can contact them.


----------

